# Hyper thyroid w/ graves, feel hot but have LOW Body Temp



## MrGraves

The title basicaly describes the question. My metabolism runs very high, I can eat 4-5 double cheese burgers from BK a day and not gain a pound.(I dont, but I can) I sweat a lot some days, have the gitters almost every day before I medicate , I feel hot, lot of nights I wake up covered in sweat
however, 
my body temp is on average 96.2 degrees, it goes down to 95.7 lowest ive seen it at is 95.2 . when it gets low my hands get numb, this is kinda new, like in the last 4-5 months, ive been just ignoring the graves and living life, havving fun, working a lot, i WENT TO THE WATER PARK AND ACTUALY RODE ALL THE RIDES TWICE :hugs: I havnt lived life like this in years but the body temp thing w/ numb hands is scary... a little.. one major thing that has changed is, got my x-rays back on my back, my back has fixed itself and ive worked out the muscles 2 hours a day and they get SORE but, its ok, SO, I completely quit taking my back glow which did have a "slowing down " effect on my CNS , it didnt treat the graves, it just made me dopey , now that i am off it, I realize how dopey , so thats off the menu and now this new symptom of numb hands is here... my feet have hurt for a while, my left foot hurts real bad. so whats up with the low body temp? if im hyper, shouldnt it be high? I feel warm.. so how is it thats its 2.6 lower than everyone elses's and whats with the numb hands?
Thanks! Looks like we are all still writing this story.... have not been here in a while , sorry to see "newbie's" just in the sense that it means more people suffering from this strange disease. 
Tim


----------



## Andros

MrGraves said:


> The title basicaly describes the question. My metabolism runs very high, I can eat 4-5 double cheese burgers from BK a day and not gain a pound.(I dont, but I can) I sweat a lot some days, have the gitters almost every day before I medicate , I feel hot, lot of nights I wake up covered in sweat
> however,
> my body temp is on average 96.2 degrees, it goes down to 95.7 lowest ive seen it at is 95.2 . when it gets low my hands get numb, this is kinda new, like in the last 4-5 months, ive been just ignoring the graves and living life, havving fun, working a lot, i WENT TO THE WATER PARK AND ACTUALY RODE ALL THE RIDES TWICE :hugs: I havnt lived life like this in years but the body temp thing w/ numb hands is scary... a little.. one major thing that has changed is, got my x-rays back on my back, my back has fixed itself and ive worked out the muscles 2 hours a day and they get SORE but, its ok, SO, I completely quit taking my back glow which did have a "slowing down " effect on my CNS , it didnt treat the graves, it just made me dopey , now that i am off it, I realize how dopey , so thats off the menu and now this new symptom of numb hands is here... my feet have hurt for a while, my left foot hurts real bad. so whats up with the low body temp? if im hyper, shouldnt it be high? I feel warm.. so how is it thats its 2.6 lower than everyone elses's and whats with the numb hands?
> Thanks! Looks like we are all still writing this story.... have not been here in a while , sorry to see "newbie's" just in the sense that it means more people suffering from this strange disease.
> Tim


Hi Tim! Good to hear from you!!

I am not an expert on this but it may have to do w/adrenal funciton.

http://thyroid-rt3.com/temperat.htm


----------



## azuregirl

Hey Tim, yep dont this heat thing suck!
Feel like im going through menopause! Its bad here because where i live its so humid makes it even worse.
Dont have numb hands though thats bit different, umm see chiro maybe when your back went back in or got better it pinched a nerve to your arms/hands they might be able to fix that with a quick crack, lol, here's hoping for ya lovie! Luck!


----------



## GD Women

My temp. has been as low as 96.7. However, it seems to be all over the scale.

I have been having hot spells so I took my temp. today and it was 98.4. Before treatment and even as a child, it always ran 98.9 to 99.2 and have been a cold person all my life regardless.

I found that when my TSH is too low I get cold spells/chills and when my FT-4 is too high I get hot spells. (don't know about FT-3 because it has always been in upper Labs).

The other day I had both spells.

My metabolism was very high like yours before RAI....eat eat eat!!!

Can't figure out this crazy thyroid. Its going to do what it wants to do, when it wants to do it and as often it wants to do it. Crazy thyroid!

I'm having a FT-4 hot spell right now.:sick0012:


----------



## desrtbloom

Having a low body temp is very common with Graves, as is the sweating, racing heart, hunger, etc. I am concerned with you working out/exercising with these symptoms. You don't want to give yourself a heart attack.

Are you taking meds for the Graves?

Patti


----------

